
YCNewsers: Help me create better online bookmarking - waleedka
http://ninua.wufoo.com/forms/help-me-create-better-online-bookmarking/
======
willarson
I don't use social bookmarking, it has never appealed to me. Browser based
bookmarking has always been sufficient for me, and I don't spend much time
"browsing" the internet, I am typically trying to find something specific, so
a general search engine is usually sufficient for me.

Some features that might make me more likely to use social bookmarking: OpenID
accounts, really simple and good search, RSS for tags (no doubt this already
exists), syncing with my bookmarks on all the browsers I use and aggregating
them in one spot, letting me save my bookmarks to a bookmark file readable by
Firefox... thats all of the top of my head, although fundamentally I don't
think they fit in my life flow :/

~~~
youngnh
I'll second the syncing across browsers. What I read and search for at work is
drastically different from what I read and search for at home so I've ended up
with two distinct sets of 'marks and my del.icio.us account is chaotic beyond
hope of simplifying the problem.

------
lupin_sansei
I use the new one in the Google Toolbar as it's a single button press (star)
to add it. No dialogs or anything. I can't be bothered with tagging or
confirmation dialogs. I just want to press a single button and have the
browser remember it.

[http://www.google.com/support/firefox/bin/static.py?page=features.html&v;=3](http://www.google.com/support/firefox/bin/static.py?page=features.html&v=3)

~~~
waleedka
Thanks. So, I understand the convenience of the one click, but how do you
organize your bookmarks? Isn't it hard to find things when you it's a long
list? Especially if you have many bookmarks?

~~~
Tichy
Now you mention it, I am not a big fan of the "flat list" organizing
principle, as popularized by iTunes. If you can think of anything to better
organize bookmarks, you might be on to something. However, I also usually
prefer to keep them on my local computer and not to share them with the world.

~~~
steve
database tables are a flat list, but that doesn't mean that the they aren't
organized. I usually search my flat list of bookmarks chronologically and by
searching for some keywords.

~~~
Tichy
I guess you could map the whole universe to a flat list, that wasn't my point
;-)

With iTunes or thousands of bookmarks, I find that I can't "stumble upon"
things anymore - I have to know what I am looking for, so that I can search
it. I used to have my music simply organized in folders, and it was so much
easier to browse (and still searchable).

Of course the iTunes style allows for new ways of stumbling across music, like
"all songs that beginn with the Letter A", but I prefer the "old way" so far.

------
waleedka
Most people I talk to (outside of the Web2.0 crowd) have never even heard of
social bookmarking, so I think there is a great opportunity here waiting to be
discovered. I want to hear from you guys what you like and dislike about
what's available today. Especially from those of you who don't use an online
bookmarking web site. Why don't you?

~~~
ragav
Are your interests in social bookmarking (a la delicious/clipmarks..) or
social annotation (diigo/fleck/stickis/trailfire ...) ?

The scene is pretty crowded and traction will be very difficult unless you
have significant differentiator.

Based on my prior experience getting friends/family to use a social
bookmarking service , most folks don't use any because organizing bookmarks
never gets elevated to problem from a mere inconvenience. They have to shown
thats it's really really easy before they become converts. Your trick is going
to be how to reach this audience.

~~~
waleedka
That's exactly my problem, and that's why I'm searching for new ideas. The
market seems large and waiting for something new to unlock it. After all,
almost everyone keeps bookmarks one way or the other, and most people use more
than one computer, so they would need to sync them somehow. And, of course,
we'll need a viral hook to help with the marketing.

------
aston
I applied with a "mainstream bookmarking" idea for YC about a year ago or so.
PG sent me a one liner, which I'll forward along to you:

"how is this different from reddit?"

------
nreece
CoReap is one service that I've started using more frequently off-late. It
combines social search and social bookmarking with a no-frills browser sidebar
for bookmarks management and a browser extension for social search
integration. See: <http://www.coreap.com>

------
whacked_new
how far are you into the planning of this application? and where are you
based?

i've been somewhat following this space. i agree there is lots of room for
improvement, and i even think it's not saturated yet, that is if you have a
flexible definition of a bookmarking application.

~~~
waleedka
I'm close to releasing a private beta in a few weeks; but I'm flexible with
the concept and will continue to tweak it until it fits. I'm based in Redwood
City, CA. I'll drop you an email to discuss this further.

